# dexter tries ziwipeak o_o



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yup! i fergot who mentioned it...but today i decided to get dexter some ziwipeak....IT SMELLS DELICIOUS! even for me...i wanna eat it LOL :[ i only got it because my bf picked out ziwipeak for his cat herc and thought i would give it a whirl as well...here we go~

hey mom what this?








OMG mom...my mousie is alive again (his very 1st toy when he was a pup, he ripped the nose off and the squeaker died so we got him a replicate LOL)








hmmm bullystick








mmm bullystick








i love you bullystick. this is how i brush my teeth








the inside of ziwipeak bag








"dexterrrr try some" "oh mom...but"








okay maybe just a little nibble








i want my bullystick again!








"come on dexter...eat it!" "but mom....i dont wanna"








"but it's good for you, i paid $26 for this!" mommm HMPH!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i said NOOOOOOO!!! ROARRRRR 








*goes under* YOINK









ugh dexter...  time to play tough love feeding with him on this one...im not wasting another $26 on something and throwing out again! SHEESH


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol dexter is the most spoiled and pickiest dog I've ever seen lol!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL never heard of the stuff, but he doesnt seem all that impressed.
Maybe it will grow on him.
Cute pics as always though.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ziwi Peak is the best! Very good food. Mine love it. Although they don't eat it as a meal, (sigh). They think it is a treat. We play "catch" with it. Healthy, expensive treats......


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Those pics are so priceless!! He is such a fussy cutie!! 

What are ziwpeak? I probably missed a post somewhere...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh man Dexter!! ZiwiPeak is about the BEST dog food there is!! So healthy for you! Learn to like it little man!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I love his expressions. He is well loved and knows it with all his heart!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

erghhhh! thanks everyone. lol pam atleast urs eat it as a treat...im still trying to get him to even chew one lol. it was funny cuz as i was takin all his kibble out the bowl and left only a few of his old merricks pot pie one with some ziwipeak...he only ate the merricks...what the lol! he actually ate his dam kibble! made no sense rofl.

oh and yes kioana he is soooo unbelievably picky...i told him i was gonna stuff this stuff down his ears if he doesnt eat it! ha

ziwipeak...omg when i looked at the ingrdients...i couldnt believe how good it was...no wonder it cost so much for like half an airfilled bag. google it! im in bed so i cant put the website haha 

oh and wow! i got a new dexter fan hehehe woohoo! thanks quig


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

haha dex always cracks me up... treataholic


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

lol Dexter!! it looks like cornflakes lol x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't think we can buy that in the UK?

x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie love Ziwipeak, but they would go for a bully stick over Ziwipeak, they dont get bullysticks because of food allergies


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Better use "tough love" on him and cut out the treats and snacks so he will start eating his dogfood! They WILL eat their dogfood if you cut out the treats and snacks for awhile!:coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

WeLoveHiro said:


> haha dex always cracks me up... treataholic





*Princess* said:


> lol Dexter!! it looks like cornflakes lol x


LOL!!! sure doesn't smell like cornflakes 


Rosiesmum said:


> I don't think we can buy that in the UK?
> 
> x


maybe you guys have something similar to it?


elaina said:


> Minnie and Tootsie love Ziwipeak, but they would go for a bully stick over Ziwipeak, they dont get bullysticks because of food allergies


LOL awwww noooo!! what allergy do they have? 


Pookypeds said:


> Better use "tough love" on him and cut out the treats and snacks so he will start eating his dogfood! They WILL eat their dogfood if you cut out the treats and snacks for awhile!:coolwink:


lol pooky i know! but what if he starts peeing and pooping in weird places again for not giving him a treat!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Dexter should be on TV commercials...even though you say it smells good..Dexter's expressions make me wanna try the bullystick instead..lol he is so freaking cute!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am totally in love with Dexter! :love10:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol...... Silly guy!!!! My girls love the ziwi peak. Have you tried the canned?? They love that too!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ILOVECHIHUAHUAS said:


> Dexter should be on TV commercials...even though you say it smells good..Dexter's expressions make me wanna try the bullystick instead..lol he is so freaking cute!


hahaha sounds good to me! where do i sign up LOL


chideb said:


> I am totally in love with Dexter! :love10:


hehe  !!


Ivy's mom said:


> Lol...... Silly guy!!!! My girls love the ziwi peak. Have you tried the canned?? They love that too!
> 
> Lori


hello yes ive seen the canned version but i would rather do dry...cuz he doesnt like wet food much im not sure why . hes too picky!!!!


----------



## Vixsyn (Jan 6, 2010)

lol he is so cute, I love the bullystick pic so funny.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that Dexter is holding out for McDonald's...
He is one funny little pup.
yeah Dexter...you enjoy that bully stick..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL awwww noooo!! what allergy do they have?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rubia said:


> I think that Dexter is holding out for McDonald's...
> He is one funny little pup.
> yeah Dexter...you enjoy that bully stick..


LOL!!! mcdonalds! i never gave him any of that lol  but thats silly  i bet hes holding off for some steak, my poopy boy!


elaina said:


> pigeonsheep said:
> 
> 
> > LOL awwww noooo!! what allergy do they have?
> ...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL!!! mcdonalds! i never gave him any of that lol  but thats silly  i bet hes holding off for some steak, my poopy boy!
> 
> 
> elaina said:
> ...


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Dexter is so adorable with his expressive face. He is spoiled rotten (LOL).


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

rubia said:


> I think that Dexter is holding out for McDonald's...
> He is one funny little pup.
> yeah Dexter...you enjoy that bully stick..


LOL

That just brought a huge smile to my face. I have to tell you guys... Every time I go through the drive through at McDonalds, Jack and Venus recognize where we are, and go nuts. Cuz they know they get fries :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina! lol u just have to delete the rest of the stuff u dont want but keep the quote code in it.

thanks everyone for the replies!
and jack n venus is too adorable  mmmm fries! dexter knows better to beg for fries lol. he gets sweet potatoes and regular potatoes instead


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Yummmmm!!!! =)


----------

